# July 4th



## Gypseymike (Jun 22, 2010)

Just curious guys. Being what it is today, is it considered rude to openly celebrate July 4th Independance Day for the U.S. while living there? I know this seems a silly question, but I would like to know.:confused2:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sure, why not, unless you're in England.


----------

